# Work from home company with openings



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Hey. J. Lodge, a company that offers work from hope positions is hiring. You know how when you are making a phone call to some big corporation, there is that little message that "this call may be monitored for quality control"? Well, J.Lodge employees are some of the people that do that quality control. They employ mostly disabled people, but they do hire non-disabled as well. They just recently started a new phase of their company. They have "Outbound Sales" positions open right now. The people doing that job will be contacting someone that has already shown interest in student loan reduction programs, and will be trying to close the deal, but are paid a flat rate. So it isn't cold calling, and it isn't pay per sale. I interviewed with this company back in Jan. and again in March, and it took them this long and the new positions to call me back, and the interviews are lengthy and intense (to me) but if you are disabled and looking for part time work from home, this might be right up your alley. Their website is www.jlodge.com HTH
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------

